# What material to build a large viv: glass, wood or acrylic?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm in the planning stages on a 48x24x48 inch front opening vivarium. 

I figure I can do it one of 3 ways:

1. Build a plywood box with sliding glass front door

2. Have a glass vivarium made by Glasscages

3. Build an acrylic vivarium myself. I haven't worked with acrylic myself, but there's enough instructions around that I think I could handle it.

What would you do?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

hey Dan !!! :lol: :lol: :wink: 

glad to see you here ! :wink: 
you're getting into darts now? giving up on reef tanks?

à bientôt 

antoine / esmar tuek / sardaukar


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Toine! I didn't know that was you over here!

I've been into vivariums for a while- haven't you seen this page? http://www.danielconnor.com/vivarium.html

I'm moving my 120 reef into a 5 foot 150, and building a vivarium on the 120 stand. Fun project....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Dan!  

been here for a little while. gave up on reef tanks in March 2005 after a friend of mine came over and showed me the French Dart Forum and how beautifull those creatures are (http://www.dendrogrove.com). few frogs at the moment (Vents, Intermedius and Amazonicus) ... expecting more of them soon (Imitator nominat and reticulatus) !

as usual your pictures are great :wink: 


++ sardaukar


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Glass would be best, but plywood can be made to work. Acrylic should not be used especially in a large viv, because the lights and humidity will make it warp. People have talked about even 3/4" acrylic warping. With plywood, you'll have to cover it with a non-toxic sealant, because the humidity in a dart viv will make it fall apart.

Glass - Pros: Most durable to the viv environment, clear on all sides. Cons: Expensive in large sizes, and for thick peices you'll have to buy from a glass store.

Plywood - Pros: Most durable overall, readily available, cheaper than glass. Cons: You have to seal it, only clear on one side, more work than the others to set up.

Acrylic - Pros: Clear on all sides. Cons: It will warp unless you buy extremely thick pieces.

My advice would be to go with glass. With plywood, the sealant is not cheap and if you miss a spot or it happens to wear off or break down, you're screwed. Acrylic will warp unless you buy really thick pieces, and at those prices you might as well have bought glass anyway.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

What type of acrylic are you talking here? Plenty of fish tanks are made with acrylic and don't warp... look at FCA, their frog tanks don't warp. The normal stuff you find at home depot, yes will warp, because its an inappropriate type of acrylic. Talk to FCA and they should be able to tell you about the correct acrylic to use to make sure your tank works out, and that you can get an accurate price range for the materials.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, that must be thin acrylic. They use it in big fish tanks; its nice and light and drills easily. I don't like it with fishtanks because it scratches easily, but that probably wouldn't be a big issue with a viv.

Clearer than glass, but since a glass viv this size can be thinner probably minimal difference.

I think plywood would be the most fun to build...

I can get one of the right size at glasscages for $350, but I would like to see one before I buy. Hard to tell from their pic:


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I have seen that tank of theirs a couple of times at local reptile shows. It is incredible looking, and the thought of turning it into a viv has crossed my mind more than once. Something to ask them about though is the gap between the doors. There is a VERY sizeable gap between the front sliding glass door and the rear one. Any size dart could make an attempt to squeeze through - even the larger tinc group frogs.

Just something to ask them about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

I saw them at an aquarium show recently; they didn't have a viv with them but I asked them about any gap. He said just put some weatherstripping in. Not exactly the answer I was looking for...


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I imagine weatherstripping would work - but you will see it right down the center of the tank.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It probibly has to do with the tracking used for the pieces of glass, not something they can easily change. These tanks are built for reptiles more than small frogs. It would be hard to FF proof that tank unless you got smaller tracking, or had the glass on the same track (wouldn't overlap).


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

I was talking to glasscages before, I wanted to setup a paladium, his acrylic tanks do not hold water. Seeing that the tank I wanted him to make would have been glass and would have been to heavy and fragile to ship. If there is going to be any sizable water feature in there you may not want to go with the acrylic tank from glasscages. I have seen some of these acrylic tanks like the one you posted in person at a local shop that buys from him and resells, they are very beautiful tanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Its quite random that you ask this because im in the middle of building a large plywood palandarium (sp?) right now. I have an offsite journal I could PM the URL of to you and after you could ask me any questions.


----------



## buscema (Nov 3, 2005)

*TwinOaks Tank*

I bought the 210 Gallon (48x18x44) sliding front tank from Twin Oaks and it has really worked well for me for darts. 

Couple of comments:
1) They don't recommend water in the tanks - as is. But they do offer for $25 extra to make the bottom glass thicker so it will hold water. You can only put in ~2 inches of water up to the bottom of the door.

2) there is a gap in the doors. Each door has a plastic guard on the end. I removed that guard on the outside door and went to a plumbing supply house and got a sweep to snap on the door edge and cover the crack between the doors...no gap any more and there is no visible difference between the guards and the sweep. These sweeps are used on higher end glass shower doors and/or shower doors specifically used for steam rooms...

3) They allow you to customize the height of the tank for the same amount. You select the envelope of width and depth (ex: 48w x 18d) and then look at the heights available stock...then you can shorten to your desired height...I actually had them cut down the height to 44 inches for my tank.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

tfraleigh said:


> Its quite random that you ask this because im in the middle of building a large plywood palandarium (sp?) right now. I have an offsite journal I could PM the URL of to you and after you could ask me any questions.


Please do! Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

> These sweeps are used on higher end glass shower doors and/or shower doors specifically used for steam rooms...


I'm having a bit of trouble visializing what kind of part that is. Got a pic anywhere?


----------

